# New Double Tail, Alejandro



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I saw this guy at petco about 2 weeks ago, and I had seen him a few times since then, and when I went in today to get some cories for my sorority, I just finally broke down and got him.
So here he is....Alejandro!
(sorry for the dirty cup)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet he'll really be pretty when he colors up! I like the purple on him. Congrats!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

He is just gorgeous!! I love his colors! I absolutely love doubletails, Im a sucker for those extended dorsals!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I can't wait to see pictures of him when he colors up.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE!!!!!! I saw a DBT today that had a Black body and white fins!! AH! I have no room for more males though! Darn!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, he's a copper!!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

oooh pretty boy


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Now I really want a Doubletail! Im going to petco today and sometimes they have them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you find one!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I want one 2 but, I want to wait for my 10gal


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

just got a DbT myself just a while ago, as you can see in my avitar


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

k stiles said:


> just got a DbT myself just a while ago, as you can see in my avitar


 Yeah, just rub it in k stiles


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Is he named Alejandro after the Lady Gaga song by any chance?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

sunset said:


> He is gorgeous! Is he named Alejandro after the Lady Gaga song by any chance?


Haha yes!! He totally is! I'm a big Lady Gaga fan. I also have Lady, Roma, and Razzi females(used to have a Gaga as well, but she died)


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Took a couple new ones of him just now. I love how it looks like he's wearing white lipstick :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He IS wearing lipstick!!!!! That is So awesome!!!!!!  My Wolfie has black lips the inside of his mouth is white.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice betta!
Those colors are awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! I like the colors!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY pretty


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

he looks just like my DBT that passed away, same nice large fins and colors 

Congrats! Hes a looker!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, congrats! Love his colours.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

That is one B-E-A-UTIFUL fishy


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------

